# south african police clearance



## ndezah (Dec 29, 2014)

Hie guys is it possible for me to submit my spouasal work indorsement with a receipt for pc since l dont hve the certificate yet.


----------



## hilrap (Jul 31, 2014)

As far as I'm aware, this was possible in the past, but the regulation has changed with the new immigration act coming into effect in 2014... :-(


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

No, it will be rejected. You must await the outcome of your police clearance.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ndezah said:


> Hie guys is it possible for me to submit my spouasal work indorsement with a receipt for pc since l dont hve the certificate yet.


No. Previously it was possible to submit a "promise" to apply for it". But not anymore.


----------



## ndezah (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you guys for the info Legalman is it possible tat l get yr email address as l need assistance with my application


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Do not submit with reciept, you will be denied...rather wait for the 4 weeks and submit the original..i have many people who have being refused visa based on them submitting a receipt.....the guys at VFS will collect reciept but just know you have higher chances of being denied!


----------

